# JAVA RMI



## davido (10. Jan 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich gerade in das Thema Java RMI (entfernter Aufruf ein) und habe mir folgende Fragen gestellt. 

1.Fall:
Angenommen ich ändere die Service-Implementierung, muss ich bei der Client-Implementierung etwas ändern?

2.Fall:
Angenommen die Service-Schnittstelle wird geändert, was muss man bei der Client-Implementierung ändern?

3.Fall:
Angenommen der Service wird auf einem anderen System deployt und nicht mehr auf dem anderen System erreichbar ist. Was muss man beim Client beachten?

Was würdet ihr konkret unter einer Service-Schnittstelle verstehen? Die IDL?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Denkanstöße geben könnt. Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße

Davido


----------



## truesoul (11. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Du musst immer nur was am Client ändern wenn die zu empfangen Daten und zu senden Daten sich ändern. 

1. Wenn der Client den Server nicht erreichen kann, weil er zum Beispiel umgezogen ist, musst du dafür sorgen das der Client den neuen Server wieder erreichen kann. 

2. Wenn die Daten oder die Datenstruktur die der Client erhält, sich ändern, musst du dafür sorgen das der Client mit den neuen Daten(struktur) arbeiten kann. 

Wenn bei der Service-Implementierung sich was ändert dann gilt 2.

Grüße


----------

